# New baby girl...



## Jake007 (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey me and my wife are haveing a a baby girl in the next 10 week or so and we are stuck on spelling of a name

Crystil

Crystel

Chrystel 

 thanks


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Feb 8, 2012)

Crystal?


----------



## Jake007 (Feb 8, 2012)

Nah every one spells it like that


----------



## Bel03 (Feb 8, 2012)

Yeah i agree, my niece's name is Crystal, & i wished they had spelt it differently!! What about just changing the C to a K?

Oh & congrats & goodluck by the way!


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Feb 8, 2012)

as both a teacher and some one who has a named spelt the stupid way (shea instead of shay - people are forever pronouncing it incorrect which i got teased for in school) i implore you to spelt it the normal way, or at least a minor variation, so the Crystel or Crystal. also, i have never been able to buy anything with my name of it *sigh.


----------



## AmandaD (Feb 8, 2012)

I have a friend called Krystal, i personally like the K better.
But when changing a word like "crystal" it does just look like you have bad spelling so if you want it to actually be different, i suggest changing it a bit more.
but, to answer your question, crystil is my favourite out of them.


----------



## Jake007 (Feb 8, 2012)

Crystil Elouise Is what we are going for we are pretty sure Elouise as a middle name. The reason we are haveing a C for Crystil is cause my wife's name starts with a C so yer  

Thank you


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 8, 2012)

Why not go right out there and name her Ckrystle Ellouweeze? That would be different. Or even turn her name into a symbol like prince did. 

Spell the poor girl's name right, she's going to have it for the rest of her life.


----------



## Morgan_dragon (Feb 8, 2012)

Why is it these days everyone wants to do something weird and different? Then the kids get to school and the parents find out everyone else had the same thoughts?

I swear if I have another child I'll call it something like Lee....


----------



## AmandaD (Feb 8, 2012)

Instead of Jason my nephew got called Jamaine.... Im still trying to work out why...
And nathan....nate?
Explaining their names is going to suck


----------



## Defective (Feb 8, 2012)

i have the names picked out for if i have kids


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 8, 2012)

Defective said:


> i have the names picked out for if i have kids



Are they spelt properly lol? You know in some countries the names you can choose for kids has to be picked from an official book with official spelling. Great idea i think.


----------



## Defective (Feb 8, 2012)

i plan to adopt baby boys and change their name!!! i can't actually have them  but these are the names
Henry Evan
Vahn (pronounced Van) Wolfe

i have loved those names since i was young and always said that's what they'll be.


----------



## El_Lagarto (Feb 8, 2012)

Why would you try and spell such a well known word differently? Your poor daughter will have to correct people all her life for no good reason.

Also, it will be assumed that her and her parents are either illiterate or bogans (or both).


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 8, 2012)

It's not only modern names that people get mixed up with..... my name is as basic as anyone could get.... Anne ....but people still wonder if it's got an ... E .... on the end or not !! I get most upset if people leave off the... E ...and likewise Ann's who don't have the .... E .... hate having it added. I have a grandson who is named.... Jakob .... instead of Jacob, and I'm so used to it now, I love it spelled with a K in the middle. I really don't think it matters much, there are so many unusual names around not and Crystel...or however you want to spell it, is a lot better than some of them out there.


----------



## CalamityJ (Feb 8, 2012)

I like Crystel (or Krystel) 
I called my daughter Keara (as in key-ara) and alot of people call her Kirra so if you go with Chrystel be careful that some people don't pronounce it wrong (as in cry-stel, you know like chrysler (pronunciation)) did that make sense? :|
It is a beautiful name that you have chosen  Congratulations to you both!


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 8, 2012)

I guess there's always...... Christel ....!! My son's name is Christopher and for many, many years I called him .... Fred ... because when he was little he liked the chocolates.. Freddo Frogs !!  My daughters name is.... Rebecca ...I've always called her Beccy ... but she prefers ... Bec ... which I hate. And there are many different ways of spelling Rebecca, and I've seen Christopher spelled with a ... K .... in front, so I guess basically you can do what you like.


----------



## 00fathead00 (Feb 8, 2012)

my name is crystal and it is spelt exactly how it sounds. i went to school with a few of them and not one were spelt the same as me still to this day i have not met one with the same spelling and i am 23 soon. i like unusual names but i am a firm beleiver that they should be spelt right so dumb people dont stuff it up  i hated when people spelt my name wrong. in the end its up to you but i recommend the proper spelling  oh n congrats my kids names are amelia and dexter


----------



## Beard (Feb 8, 2012)

I like Beardette. Go with Beardette.


----------



## thomasssss (Feb 8, 2012)

waruikazi said:


> You know in some countries the names you can choose for kids has to be picked from an official book with official spelling. Great idea i think.


in bali the hindus can only have a first name of either wayan, made (pronounced mar-day),nyoman or ketut and these are given in the order of which your born and once they have more than 4 kids they just go back to the name wayan and start again.there are a few different names that the higher class people are allowed to use and they have no family last name like we do there last name is completely random kinda like our first and middle names


----------



## Chanzey (Feb 8, 2012)

What about Krusty.


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 8, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> in bali the hindus can only have a first name of either wayan, made (pronounced mar-day),nyoman or ketut and these are given in the order of which your born and once they have more than 4 kids they just go back to the name wayan and start again.there are a few different names that the higher class people are allowed to use and they have no family last name like we do there last name is completely random kinda like our first and middle names



Alot of Indig cultures only use skin names, which in most places is inherited from the fathers side.


----------



## Jake007 (Feb 8, 2012)

00fathead00 said:


> my name is crystal and it is spelt exactly how it sounds. i went to school with a few of them and not one were spelt the same as me still to this day i have not met one with the same spelling and i am 23 soon. i like unusual names but i am a firm beleiver that they should be spelt right so dumb people dont stuff it up  i hated when people spelt my name wrong. in the end its up to you but i recommend the proper spelling  oh n congrats my kids names are amelia and dexter



DEXTER IS SUCH A MAD NAME I wanted a boy to name him dexter I love that name  




To every one here that has spoken 
WHAT IS NORMAL these days ? Please tell me I really don't think there is a normal these days 

Beyonce named we daughter blue ivory LIKE WHAT THE HELL I'm changing 1 letter in a name just saying


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 8, 2012)

If there's nothing normal these days then the most 'normal' thing is to be different. Ergo, what you are doing is pointless! 

BTW, i'm a teacher and there are tonnes of Dexters out there. If you're trying to be different that is not the name to go for.



Jake007 said:


> DEXTER IS SUCH A MAD NAME I wanted a boy to name him dexter I love that name
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And congrats for your baby!


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 8, 2012)

I've always thought the name... Beyonce .... was a really weird one. Some people look up foreign names for their meanings, or even Aboriginal names....more different than getting an Anglosaxon name and changing the spelling.


----------



## Jake007 (Feb 8, 2012)

waruikazi said:


> If there's nothing normal these days then the most 'normal' thing is to be different. Ergo, what you are doing is pointless!
> 
> BTW, i'm a teacher and there are tonnes of Dexters out there. If you're trying to be different that is not the name to go for.
> 
> ...



What's with this about TEACHERS like geee my mum is a teacher WHO CARES IF YOU ARE A TEACHER IT'S NOTHING SPECIAL i have 5 friends that are a teacher now it's nothing special to say "btw I'm a teacher" ( btw I dident asked what you did for a job) 

All I asked was what way do u like spelt better if ya don't like any way WHY BOTHER SAYING ANYTHING


----------



## Megzz (Feb 8, 2012)

People should just spell names normally, all the variations are too confusing and (like others have mentioned) just look like you can't spell.


----------



## thomasssss (Feb 8, 2012)

Jake007 said:


> if ya don't like any way WHY BOTHER SAYING ANYTHING



come on its waruikazi where talking about here hes gotta comment on everything


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 8, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> come on its waruikazi where talking about here hes gotta comment on everything



and this is APS where everyone is entitled to their own opinions.


----------



## thomasssss (Feb 8, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> and this is APS where everyone is entitled to their own opinions.



i know i like some of his responses to the threads here very amusing


----------



## olivehydra (Feb 8, 2012)

If its not here its ok 
Bogan Baby Names (UPDATED!) ? Things Bogans Like


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 8, 2012)

olivehydra said:


> If its not here its ok
> Bogan Baby Names (UPDATED!) � Things Bogans Like




cristel is on there


----------



## Jake007 (Feb 8, 2012)

cristel well thats nice but i have to agree that is a bogan way to spell it

but Crystil is not on there


----------



## thomasssss (Feb 8, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> cristel is on there


along with "drifter-cash" and "acid" ***


----------



## tarzans_girl (Feb 8, 2012)

Congratulations!

I have chosen names for my children based on the meaning. My eldest (born in UK) is called Hayd*o*n which means "wooded valley" then we moved to Oz and find every 2nd male called Hayd*e*n (rosy meadow). He is always having to tell people how to spell it correctly and gets upset when it is spelt wrong - especially on school documentation. But there is no way I would change it as I don't think he is a rosy meadow! 

Having said that, I would choose the original spelling of Crystal as that has meaning. We didn't choose the name Haydon to be different - it just happens to be unusual here. If the meanings were reversed then he would have been Hayd*e*n. It may be very frustrating for your child as she is growing up with an unusual spelling.


----------



## shell477 (Feb 8, 2012)

Everyone keeps saying to spell the name normally.

Who or what defines what is ‘normal’?

If it is the most common at the time, then it is often considered to be ‘normal’.

So if half of the women in Australia who give birth in the month of February all call their kids Brixatron (therefore making it common), then I guess that would become normal.

'Normal' is a subjective concept, varying from person to person. I vote let the man spell it the way he wants


----------



## Renenet (Feb 8, 2012)

Congratulations on the upcoming arrival. It's just my opinion, but Crystal is a pretty name as is.


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 8, 2012)

Jake007 said:


> What's with this about TEACHERS like geee my mum is a teacher WHO CARES IF YOU ARE A TEACHER IT'S NOTHING SPECIAL i have 5 friends that are a teacher now it's nothing special to say "btw I'm a teacher" ( btw I dident asked what you did for a job)
> 
> All I asked was what way do u like spelt better if ya don't like any way WHY BOTHER SAYING ANYTHING



Because being a teacher and working with kids you get to know the current trends in names. That and we are a pretty smart bunch, we like to help especially with spelling! =)



thomasssss said:


> come on its waruikazi where talking about here hes gotta comment on everything



Thomas... I like you, you graduate to calling me Gordo now!


----------



## SteveNT (Feb 8, 2012)

My friend, the son of Mr & Mrs Banks was named Robin. Ha ha ha try telling the cops that! Some parents have a strange sense of humour.


----------



## Nighthawk (Feb 9, 2012)

Could be worse. I knew a kid called Eric Scott Nobles, without a word of a lie. (Say it aloud...)
You're kind of screwed as a young boy having the name Nobles as it is... but to give him the middle name Scott?? His parents were either mean, twisted or never realised what they did...


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 9, 2012)

I heard of a woman who had 14 kids, 7 boys called Terry and 7 girls called Terri. She said it made it a lot easier if she wanted their attention, she just called... Terry....and all the kids came to her...Terry, get out of bed...and all the kids got out of bed...Terry, go to bed and all the kids went to bed..etc. etc. Then someone asked but what if you want an individual child...her answer was....then I call them by their surname !! 

However a TRUE story.... I know a woman who called her son... Ocean. I've also known girls called.... Storm, Wednesday and Michael. And some names of course can be used for both girls and boys.... Peter/Peta...Jo/Joe...Leslie/Lesley and there are others. You just gotta google kids names and you'll find all sorts. I think it's an interesting topic.


----------



## vampstorso (Feb 9, 2012)

Just Tuesday on ABC radio there was a discussion on silly names and spelling...

My name is spelt normally, and people still can't get it right.

People appreciate proper pronunciation and spelling of their names over the "originality" of them...and "old fashioned" names will be more original in the classrooms your daughter will be in.


And in now hissy fitting over the responses not telling you your spelling is a fantastic idea, why did you post then? If your mind was already set (which it obviously is) on the odd spelling, then there was no point. 

Personally I wouldn't name my children (or pets, for that matter) based off a forum, nor attempt too. You're the one having too call her name for the next 40+ years.
Just dont complain when the teachers on here whose opinions you're complaining about spell and pronounce her name wrong for the first 16, and her feelings are hurt.

Oh and,
No one is really phased how you spell it. Because, it's not our kid.
Hence, ask your partner.


----------



## Jake007 (Feb 9, 2012)

vampstorso said:


> Just Tuesday on ABC radio there was a discussion on silly names and spelling...
> 
> My name is spelt normally, and people still can't get it right.
> 
> ...



You couldn't of said it better . Nah we never had our minds set just though we would chuck it out there  and to tell you the truth I just like to pi** some people off


----------



## El_Lagarto (Feb 9, 2012)

I employ a lot of people in a professional setting. I can tell you that retarded spelling will put your child at a disadvantage in terms of being selected for a job. That's just the way it is. Why someone would want to disadvantage their child from birth is beyond me.


----------



## Bel03 (Feb 9, 2012)

I agree with both sides on this......names such as Apple & Sunday etc are what i would consider to be kinda cruel names for your child, but imo changing the spelling of certain names is a great idea, in most cases it doesnt make much difference to how people pronounce the name anyway, as most people after hearing it said once can remember how to say it in future! My daughters name is Tiarne, (said TRN) sure she has had the silent 'e' on the end added to the way her name is said in the past, (TRNEEEEE ) but once corrected most people remember for next time. My son, i had Isaiah picked for most of my pregnancy, however, the day i had him, i realised i hated the spelling......i changed the 'S' to a 'Z', & dont regret that one bit, yep, lots of people cant spell his name, hence why he gets "jack' from most of our family, but i love his name, & so does he, although he prefers to be called Zay.



El_Lagarto said:


> I employ a lot of people in a professional setting. I can tell you that retarded spelling will put your child at a disadvantage in terms of being selected for a job. That's just the way it is. Why someone would want to disadvantage their child from birth is beyond me.



I think that is extremely shallow......in todays society with all the foreign people & names we now hear quite often, i dont see how a name would effect a persons career!! If they can do the job, they can do it whether their name is Tom or Rufus!


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 9, 2012)

Bel711 said:


> I think that is extremely shallow......in todays society with all the foreign people & names we now hear quite often, i dont see how a name would effect a persons career!! If they can do the job, they can do it whether their name is Tom or Rufus!



Names don't just effect careers, they effect personalities too! Any boys names ending with 'ayden' generally produces a wild boy. Think about it, ever met a Jayden, Hayden, Bayden, Aiden, Laiden... Nearly always wild, in the classroom atleast. Same token but for girls, ever met a Lily (Lillian etc) that wasn't really lovely? I've only ever met one nasty one.


----------



## Bel03 (Feb 9, 2012)

waruikazi said:


> Names don't just effect careers, they effect personalities too! Any boys names ending with 'ayden' generally produces a wild boy. Think about it, ever met a Jayden, Hayden, Bayden, Aiden, Laiden... Nearly always wild, in the classroom atleast. Same token but for girls, ever met a Lily (Lillian etc) that wasn't really lovely? I've only ever met one nasty one.



:lol: Sorry, but i completely disagree with you on this one!! My god son, who is a Jaiden, is a sweet little boy, not wild at all, although my best mates boys....Corey & Mitchell.......they are the devils spawn!! & as for Lillian's only being 'nice' girls......:lol: wrong again!! Names dont create a personality, we are born with these, & then how we are raised 'finishes it off'! If Lilly has deadbeat parents, chances are Lilly is now a crack head......& yes, i know a Lilly!


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 9, 2012)

Bel711 said:


> :lol: Sorry, but i completely disagree with you on this one!! My god son, who is a Jaiden, is a sweet little boy, not wild at all, although my best mates boys....Corey & Mitchell.......they are the devils spawn!! & as for Lillian's only being 'nice' girls......:lol: wrong again!! Names dont create a personality, we are born with these, & then how we are raised 'finishes it off'! If Lilly has deadbeat parents, chances are Lilly is now a crack head......& yes, i know a Lilly!



I'm going back to Jake's favourite saying... I'm a teacher, i definately consider myself well experienced in the relatively unknown science of child name behaviour theory, infact i may even be the founder of the science :lol:! Totally agree, Mitchell's and Corey's are right up there with the ()ayden's. 

There are very very rare cases that buck the trend (like a Lily in my current class) but as an overwhelming rule aiden's are bad news...


----------



## Bel03 (Feb 9, 2012)

I have also been an 'educator', having my own babies, working with disabled children in homes & also working in childcare for a number of years, & i still dont agree that you can judge a child's behaviour based soley on the name they were given! Each & every child is an individual, & they each have their own behaviours & personalities.


----------



## Megzz (Feb 9, 2012)

tarzans_girl said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> I have chosen names for my children based on the meaning. My eldest (born in UK) is called Hayd*o*n which means "wooded valley" then we moved to Oz and find every 2nd male called Hayd*e*n (rosy meadow). He is always having to tell people how to spell it correctly and gets upset when it is spelt wrong - especially on school documentation. But there is no way I would change it as I don't think he is a rosy meadow!
> 
> Having said that, I would choose the original spelling of Crystal as that has meaning. We didn't choose the name Haydon to be different - it just happens to be unusual here. If the meanings were reversed then he would have been Hayd*e*n. It may be very frustrating for your child as she is growing up with an unusual spelling.



I agree 100% - I too chose my daughter's name by meaning (Jaya - victorious). I saw lots of 'made up' names (weird spelling etc) that I thought sounded nice but it meant they had no meaning.


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 9, 2012)

Bel711 said:


> I have also been an 'educator', having my own babies, working with disabled children in homes & also working in childcare for a number of years, & i still dont agree that you can judge a child's behaviour based soley on the name they were given! Each & every child is an individual, & they each have their own behaviours & personalities.



You totally can!


----------



## Megzz (Feb 9, 2012)

waruikazi said:


> Names don't just effect careers, they effect personalities too! Any boys names ending with 'ayden' generally produces a wild boy. Think about it, ever met a Jayden, Hayden, Bayden, Aiden, Laiden... Nearly always wild, in the classroom atleast. Same token but for girls, ever met a Lily (Lillian etc) that wasn't really lovely? I've only ever met one nasty one.


To the OP: If there is any truth to this - going by all the 'Crystals' I know - when she hits her teens you will regret naming her Crystal, Krystal or any variation of the name!!


----------



## Bel03 (Feb 9, 2012)

waruikazi said:


> You totally can!




You must just have skills then......just as it seems you have the skills to teach a class while being on APS 

Im still totally not buying it though! Another example, my dad picked the most boring plain name he could possible think of for me......Belinda Jane......in hopes it would make me a very plain sorta girl who would be 'daddy's girl' forever........trust me, his plan backfired, i will be whoever i want to be no matter what he named me!


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 9, 2012)

Bel711 said:


> You must just have skills then......just as it seems you have the skills to teach a class while being on APS



Lol, only 10 mins into the morning atm. But I'm listening to Elaine read while the rest of my class is doing literacy rotations and arguing on the net. Multi-tasking FTW!


----------



## Kyro (Feb 9, 2012)

You have to feel sorry for the teachers, my daughter had 5 Teagans in her class one year & every one of them was spelt differently:shock: The teacher had their full names written on the corner of the chalk board for a few months until she could remember the individual spelling for each child.


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Feb 9, 2012)

unfortunately in this day and age people do discriminate: sex, age, race and names. its not fair, but it does happen. re the 'teacher' rebuttle - i only mention it as i come across a number of strange spellings of names and strange names. if i call them out incorrectly those kids get teased and it can create stressful situations. most of the time thought i just ask the kid next to me to help with the pronounciation!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 9, 2012)

shea_and_ruby said:


> unfortunately in this day and age people do discriminate: sex, age, race and names. its not fair, but it does happen. re the 'teacher' rebuttle - i only mention it as i come across a number of strange spellings of names and strange names. if i call them out incorrectly those kids get teased and it can create stressful situations. most of the time thought i just ask the kid next to me to help with the pronounciation!



I pity any teacher in sydney, all the different races and different names that come along with them, must make life hard! i cant even say my landlords name.....


----------



## tarzans_girl (Feb 9, 2012)

waruikazi said:


> Names don't just effect careers, they effect personalities too! Any boys names ending with 'ayden' generally produces a wild boy. Think about it, ever met a Jayden, Hayden, Bayden, Aiden, Laiden... Nearly always wild, in the classroom atleast. Same token but for girls, ever met a Lily (Lillian etc) that wasn't really lovely? I've only ever met one nasty one.



Well my Haydon is far from wild!
I don't think that it is fair to judge children pre-emptively (sp?) based on their name alone. I hope the teachers here can leave their name predudices behind when meeting new children in their classes. I believe if you treat a child like they are a trouble maker that is one sure way to create one.


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Feb 9, 2012)

The weirdest name I saw was spelt Abcde.... And pronounced ab-sa-dee... 

I have come across some ridiculous names and spellings in the classroom which just make me shake my head. 

To the original poster, I don't think you have to worry too much as the spellings you have aren't really that out there... Pick whatever and don't worry about teachers like me shaking their heads in 5 years time. 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tassie97 (Feb 9, 2012)

Im Cordell, does anyone else know any Cordell's?


----------



## El_Lagarto (Feb 9, 2012)

I agree it's not fair but it happens. Life isn't fair...



tarzans_girl said:


> Well my Haydon is far from wild!
> I don't think that it is fair to judge children pre-emptively (sp?) based on their name alone. I hope the teachers here can leave their name predudices behind when meeting new children in their classes. I believe if you treat a child like they are a trouble maker that is one sure way to create one.


----------



## bellany (Feb 9, 2012)

my kids are isabell beth and abigail.. i get isobell? belle? izabell? beth? what? abbie, abie, abi, abs.. drives me nuts when i say to them THEYRE OLD FASHIONED NAMES DONT ASSUME IM A REDNECKED STUPIDLY LONG FRENCH TIPPED NAILS KNEE HIGH BOOTED BOGAN WHO NAMES HER KIDS Haysoos (Jesus people, its Jesus).. Kortina, etc.. oh and i just had a bogan friend that had a kid and called HIM Gaga.. Yes, a boy called Gaga.. I take great pleasure in saying Googoo Gaga what heels are we wearing today? I'm all for changing a C for a K or something similar but I hate it when the poor kid is in grade three next to my kids and I'm asking him 'no serious dude did you say your names *****house?' 'no miss its said Hay Hoos.. 'oh sorry little dude, one last question, do your parents hate you?'


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 9, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> I pity any teacher in sydney, all the different races and different names that come along with them, must make life hard! i cant even say my landlords name.....



Try names like Ngalwakadj or Nangamarrung!



tarzans_girl said:


> Well my Haydon is far from wild!
> I don't think that it is fair to judge children pre-emptively (sp?) based on their name alone. I hope the teachers here can leave their name predudices behind when meeting new children in their classes. I believe if you treat a child like they are a trouble maker that is one sure way to create one.



Oh we don't judge or treat them differently. We just notice the trends!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 9, 2012)

waruikazi said:


> Try names like Ngalwakadj or Nangamarrung!




Lol! that would be just as hard! i went to school with a ngaire! took me until i was expelled with her to figure out how her name was pronounced!



bellany said:


> my kids are isabell beth and abigail.. i get isobell? belle? izabell? beth? what? abbie, abie, abi, abs.. drives me nuts when i say to them THEYRE OLD FASHIONED NAMES DONT ASSUME IM A REDNECKED STUPIDLY LONG FRENCH TIPPED NAILS KNEE HIGH BOOTED BOGAN



My baby is Matilda Alexis, a good old fashioned aussie name: i get Matylda, tilla, mitylda. It peeves me no end- sick of saying "her name is M-A-T-I-L-D-A!!!" any good aussie should be able to spell her name.... 

but please- dont assume i am a rednecked Bogan, because i like having long french tipped nails and wear knee high boots!!!!


----------



## Ramsayi (Feb 9, 2012)

My two boys are named knucklehead and bonehead


----------



## Nighthawk (Feb 9, 2012)

My maiden name's a classic... as in biblical. Despite the fact that "Cohen" is everywhere nobody seemed to know (or ask me) how to spell it. I got any amount of Cowan, Cowen, one Cwan and for some strange reason "Cummings" once, but very few "Cohen"s.
What made matters worse is that my mother named me Jodi. Prosthetic 'e's anyone? Or perhaps a y today... even when I do spell it out, the 'e' is taken as a given despite the fact it's NOT THERE. I don't know, maybe they just don't know how to stop writing.
Oh yeah, the day I got "Cummings" I also got "Judie". Now that woman must have been hard of hearing. Surely.


----------



## Marlinman (Feb 9, 2012)

Christal


----------



## thomasssss (Feb 9, 2012)

waruikazi said:


> Thomas... I like you, you graduate to calling me Gordo now!



cheers mate i don't know what to say im flattered


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 9, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> cheers mate i don't know what to say im flattered



It's ok, any normal person would be.


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 10, 2012)

My surname is..... Eustace .... we don't pronounce the... E .... at the front, so it's pronounced..." you...stace " ....you'd be amazed at how people try and pronounce it. I just tell them....think of ... useless. My maiden name wash... Mahony ... we pronounced it.... " mar...ney " !!! My middle name is... Therese ... I pronounce it.... trees ... many try and pronounce it.... treesa .. or ... trays !! But I never use my second name. You might find it interesting that I have a Stimmie, and the proper name for them is.... Anteresia Stimsoni .... The Anteresia very similar to my name ... I couldn't believe it when I first saw it.


----------

